# Amazing public animation...



## Durero (May 20, 2008)

Well worth watching 

Especially in fullscreen mode...

BLU > NEWS


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 20, 2008)

Holy shit! That was awesome!

Was that computer animated or did they actually paint that? If that was painted, that had to have taken forever. Especially with all the public and walls he'd be graffiting on. 

I'm floored. That was


----------



## Durero (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure it was painted. You can see the previous frames being rubbed out and left behind as the animation proceeds.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 20, 2008)

whoa. i've seen one similar to this before. must be the same people making them.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 20, 2008)

Durero said:


> I'm sure it was painted. You can see the previous frames being rubbed out and left behind as the animation proceeds.


 
Yeah, I definately noticed that. But the thing I wondered about, is how the hell can he do that and get away with it? Don't you think he'd be swarmed with tickets for....would it be considered destruction of property?

That just seems like it would take forever to actually paint it with him having to paint every frame, not to mention the natural daylight issue.

Regardless of how it was done, I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Groff (May 21, 2008)

I think this was posted already 

EDIT: yup http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...on-wall-painting-warning-amazing-content.html


----------



## Durero (May 21, 2008)

Whoops!


----------



## Zand3 (May 24, 2008)

Must be really painted. Every so often there's a person in front of the camera walking by / riding by on a bike.


----------



## Nerina (May 24, 2008)

WOW. Cool.


----------



## Leec (May 24, 2008)

Whilst there's no way to prove it's not animated by simply watching it; pointing out you can see previous frames' outlines, that there are people walking by occassionally, etc. (could CGI 'behind' them), I've no reason to doubt it's done with paint:
It doesn't look so difficult to achieve with paint. Actually, the artwork's pretty crude-looking and each frame probably didn't take massive amounts of time to paint (although that's part of its charm and point, and I'm sure the entire process was painstaking).
The guy, Blu, appears to be a painter/graphic artist and not CGI animator.
It would defeat the charm if not the whole point of the piece.
The locations look like brownfield sites, it probably bothered no one.
It's probably a water-based paint so it's easily removed

Anyhow, it's pretty damn cool. And slightly disturbed.


----------



## crazy_cree (May 24, 2008)

The *Sketchbooks* within the Drawings portion.....woooooow Especially "Sketchbook 2"

although slightly disturbed, I rather enjoy the work


----------

